# Suche Notizblockgrafik



## Basti131 (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin hier halb am verzweifeln. Ich mache grad ein neues HP Design mit Photoshop und ich möchte den Content gerne auf einer Notizblockgrafik anzeigen lassen. Das Problem an der Sache, ich finde keinen ordentlichen Notizblock, hab schon ca. 60 Seiten in Google ohne Erfolg durchsucht.

Der Notizblock sollte oben so ne Metallspirale haben, wo die einzelnen Blätter dranhängen, könnt ihr mir da irgendwie weiterhelfen? Gibts da vielleicht sogar Brushes oder so? 
HIER MAL EIN BILD 

So sollte der in etwa aussehen, nur leider ist dieser viel zu klein geraten für meine Zwecke  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Gruß
                           Basti131


----------



## therealcharlie (27. April 2005)

wie wärs mit kaufen und fotografieren? oder selber erstellen mit ps.


----------



## Basti131 (27. April 2005)

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie das mit PS geht, ich arbeite damit erst seit wenigen Wochen und für fotografieren...meine Digicam ist leider im Eimer


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2005)

http://www.alias.com/eng/community/downloads/index.jhtml

Download von den Alias Sketch Templates. Das sind Hintergrundgrafiken. Einfach die Datei entpacken, darin befinden sich auch - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - 2 Vorlagen mit Notizblock-Design -> in hoher Qualität.

Auf jeden Fall ist es ein Anfang. Bearbeiten musst Du die Grafiken natürlich schon


----------



## meneke (28. April 2005)

klick

vielleicht hilft dir ja das ein wenig weiter


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. April 2005)

Ich glaube das Bild in der Zip kommt dem wesentlich näher 

Die spirale musst Du nur noch drüberbasteln (Beispiel: Notiz2.zip und eine editierbare PSD Notiz_psd.zip)


----------



## Basti131 (29. April 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten! Ich hab mir jetzt einen in 3D modellieren lassen


----------



## MisterL (4. Mai 2005)

die schrift gefällt mir 
wie hast du die gemacht?
selber die linien gezogen oder gabs die schon fertig?


----------

